
TikTok claims zero takedown requests from China in first transparency report - ilamont
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/31/21044876/tiktok-china-transparency-report-bytedance-takedown-requests-zero
======
UserIsUnused
Well, if your own policies are in accord with the government, you don't need
to wait for it to request a takedown.

